# Potty Training NOT going well



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Ooohhh...this can get frustrating! Cricket is very good about peeing outside. She does it every time I take her out....but I can't figure out the poop thing. And I know it's still very early, and she's only been with me for a few days, but yesterday, she pooped twice in the crate RIGHT AFTER we had been outside for probably 1/2 hour. What's the deal?? This morning, she ate her whole serving of food. Took her outside...nothing. So back in the crate she went. About 1/2 hour later, took her outside again. Nothing. Any suggestions? I know as soon as I leave the room, she's gonna poop in that crate again...


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Cooper rarely, if ever pooped in his crate. But, the kid's bedroom floor is another story. Up until he was about 13 months old, he'd still have at least 6, 7 poop accidents a wk 
I still don't trust him enough not to crate him when we leave the house.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Even though you are outside for a half hour, are you walking her? Walk her around and get things moving inside.

And keep in mind that she's a baby. It's going to take a while. If you keep her on a strict schedule and get her outdoors often, with a lot of praise for going in the correct place, you'll be more likely to be successful.

Also, remember to clean up any accidents with an enzyme cleaner. If she can smell where she eliminated before, she is likely to go there again.

Edited to add: Here is an article that has some great tips outlined for you.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Which brings up a great question - what is the best enzyme cleaner? I've poured gallons of Nature's Miracle and I don't think it gets everything up. :frusty:


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Lisa, I use Distilled Vinegar which has been suggested by my Breeder. It's non-toxic for all of us and Pablo never peed on the same spot, unless I didn't clean it well. I think Kimbelry uses it too, not sure though.


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

i know with my pup, when he was a pup, we had alot of snow on the ground so we would have a play session which triggered his little system and we were guaranteed a poop. otherwise, a little walk in the backyard did it. and yup, they don't do it on command yet, how often are you feeding him? does he normally go right after he eats? or is it the 1/2 hour after you bring him in, maybe his system is not one to rid after eating. i know my dog from day one pooped first thing in the morning, sometimes it took 10 minutes but it was first thing in the morning and 8-9 hours later regardless if whether he ate or not. that's his scheudle to this day, he's 4. it varies sometimes depending on the weather but for the most part, he's regular. start taking notes at what time you feed and when he poops, you should see a routeen.


----------



## wannabe (Feb 3, 2008)

I just got a new pup too. A few things that have worked so far for me were putting his litter box outside near where I wanted him to pee. Taking poop from his litter box and putting it in the spot where I wanted him to poop outside. I know this sounds a little backwards but I don't think it really clicked for Cash until I caught him start to go in the house and then rushed him outside to the spot. After that he understood what he was supposed to do when I told him 'Potty".
As Kimberly said running him around a bit before helps too.

Good luck! 
Sharon


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

We walked and walked and walked. Except when she'd lie down and refuse to walk, and I'd have to coax her over to me. I guess it will just take time. I think I may be ready to try the Tom King method...will have to find the post about ex pen training. 

Distilled vinegar, huh? I always used that Nature's Miracle too, but didn't find that it worked wonders like it should.

Thanks for the advice guys!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Kim,

To me Havs are much more difficult to potty train then my Poodles or any other large breed were. It takes time, but if you are consistant it will work. Bugsy was the other way around, he only had pee accidents at home, but would never, ever poo inside, only outside. Bugsy wouldn't use the pee pads, as the big dogs would only go outside and he was one of the big does too. I would take him out to pee every 15 to 20 minutes, thought it would drive me crazy. But, at 6 months he was totally and completely house broken. 

Good luck,


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Kim, what we did was mark down every pee and every poop for a couple of days-- you will begin to see a pattern. I also feel catching in the act when going in the house and startling with a No and finishing outside with praise, treat and a party goes a lot further than just taking them outside. We trained for both pee pads and outside.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

If you use Nature's Miracle, just make sure you use it like the label says. I bought one of the concentrated versions and won't make that mistake again. I didn't realize the concentrated product must be used as soon as it is mixed. It doesn't remain effective if it sits in the bottle. What's the point unless you are pouring the whole mixture out?

Missy's idea of charting is a very helpful idea too!


----------



## Jacklyn Weeks (Dec 23, 2007)

Norah never poops outside (except in the morning) unless she has walked. She likes to stroll for a while before she poops.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I agree with a 'time chart'. You WILL see a pattern, and atleast have a general idea of how long after she eats she will need to go.

One thing, that really stifled potty training here, was that Gucci will NOT poop in the same area she pees, so keep that in mind, I know a few other Havs here have that same quirk.

Take her to a different part of the yard and see if that works. It just might.

But be patient, it takes time...

Kara


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

yup, django will not poop where he pees. i had grass put down last year in hopes he would poop there and not in the ivy, nope, he pees on the grass but never poops where he pees. i pick up the poop each time he goes because he will not go in the same place if there's poop and in the winter where there's only so much room to go, i need to keep the area clean so i have just gotten into the habit of cleaning up after him each time. he's only been with you a short time, take note of things and you will see, everything falls into place.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

OK...I need some more advice. Now, I'm having a hard time getting Cricket to walk with me. She walks a couple of steps and then just lies down. What do I do short of dragging her???


----------



## HayCarambaMama (Dec 8, 2007)

My pups took time learning how to walk on a leash! When they were Cricket's age, they would only walk a little bit and then I'd have to carry them! LOL. It takes a few weeks to get the walking down. I wouldn't drag her, but I'd coax her or carry her a little and then put her down to "get her going," yk? I'd just keep practicing with them each day.
With the potty training, I took them out frequently (as I'm sure you are doing). They both had a few accidents in their crates. But crating, on the whole, helped with the potty training. Just like potty training my kids, I watched the pups like a hawk. Catching them in the "accident act" was the best! I'd make a loud noise to distract them, pick them up, say, "no-no. Outside!" and take them out immediately to the place they are supposed to go. Of course, when they pottied in the right place outside, I treated them with praise and sometimes a bit of doggie cookie.
She's very young yet. I'm sure, if you're consisitent, you'll see leaps and bounds over the next few weeks. Enjoy!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Isn't she still very young?

Gucci wouldnt' walk on a leash well for a few months. I had to keep extending the walk longer (she would lay down or not want to!) I remember, we only could go a few houses down the street for a few weeks and then a block, and then longer..

I think they just get more interested in exploring when they get older. I wouldn't drag her though. They don't learn everything overnight, its a gradual process....just like with kids!

Kara


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

just be patient. your pup is a baby, sometimes i would have treats in my pocket to get my pup moving or just pick him and tell him to get moving. also, i always treat my dog after he poops or pees, this was very helpful during housetraining as well. your pup is still getting use to the new environment, smells, etc. he'll get into the swing of things.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

I'll have to take a camera with me the next time we go out. You guys will love the look on her face....she is looking at me, without a doubt, thinking "are you freaking kidding me? i ain't moving!" She walks on the leash much better if I take one of the other dogs out with me, but then she's distracted from pottying.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Sorry, I missed this thread. 

1.	Take the poop from the crate and put it in the yard where you want her to go or where your other dogs go. The smell will stimulate her. Smarty does not poop and pee in the same place, she likes to pee in the grass and poop in the wooded areas. She will always tighten her tail up and start her circle. She poops a short time after she eats. Can you let her loose to do her poop and pee? It may be the leash that is her problem, once she is trained to the outside she should go on a leash.
2.	Leash training should be fun, not work for the puppy. Play or treat as you walk. If it is the leash Cricket does not like, let her drag it in a confined area. If my puppy gets tired & stops I offer treats to get them going, once they are back on their feet I stop.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

I laughed when I saw this thread. I think we would all be shocked to see a thread titiled " Potty training going great" I think potty training is the only downfall to getting a puppy. It can be so frustrating:frusty:

But as we all know, it too passes. :biggrin1: 

Be patient, you can't expect to much so soon. Repetition is the key, I have found that when teaching my dogs anything. 

Before you know it this stage will be over and you will be asking yourself, where did my puppy go.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Kim, can't wait to see the picture of Cricket's expression on the leash. I started leash training indoors with a short light leash. First I let them drag it around. and then I would walk them around the house following the treat in my hand. She will be dragging you on the leash in not time. As frustrating as it is- enjoy her puppyhood. They grow up so fast! and unlike children...they really do!!!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I think Brady thought that the leash was an extension of his body when he was a baby. I used it inside, outside and anywhere. It was on him most of the time so I could keep him close to me (not that he would let me out of his sight anyway). Also, I always kept him confined to the kitchen/den area of our home. Treats are great when walking too.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I think Paige gave you good advice. What I learned better as it went along- the more you put in, the more you get out. Get a schedule and really use the xpen space when you catch watch the lil fur ball. I had a rescue dog come in and I just went by what do I need to do to make sure he doesnt have any accidents- and I thought for sure he was potty trained but it was the routine and understanding I gave him!

Amanda (who wants to forget about that part of the puppy ownership!)


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

I too used the leash around the house when we first brought Tessa home. She would drag it behind her around the house (never out of sight of course, they could get hurt). Tessa is a velcro dog so I also began tethering her to me rather than use an ex-pen. By the time I began taking her for walks she was very used to the leash.

I used a clicker and treats to potty train and it went very well and quickly. I also took her out constantly at first and kept a potty journal.

Good luck!


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi Kim
Yep, that potty training stuff might be the worst thing about a puppy, and I remember psyching myself up for it and telling myself "you know it's going to be bad, but you can do this." Little did I know! Never having owned a small house dog, I did not realize how often they have to go out and how often they can revert. Plus I did read that Havs were difficult . . . usually it's the pee (one friend called their dog "The Urinator." :biggrin1 I think our hardwoods in the family room are starting to buckle from all the pee and Nature's Miracle  (although I might be trying the vinegar). 

It sounds like Cricket might be a really private puppy who doesn't want anyone to see her go. Jackson would not go on a leash, so I just let him go out with our lab Barrett and go when he went out in the ivy (our yard is fenced). He was so fascinated watching Barrett, but seemed to understand eventually that's why you go outside. We also did the bell method on the door . . . he now rings to go out, but also rings constantly to play (that can get aggravating because you can't tell the difference.) He still goes in the yard sometimes, but I am starting to make him go on the perimeter now that he has the hang of it.

Jackson if 5 1/2 months and has reverted after a houseful of company. We had two surprise poops and several puddles and I realized we had gotten very slack at letting him out. I guess the repetition thing needs to continue for quite some time . . . they do get lazy if they think they can get away with it! Things will get better soon . . . Cricket is still young! And she is VERY cute . . . just saw the photos. Hang in there!


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Kim -

Your Cricket is so young...goo dnews is that is an excuse. Bad news is that it could take a long time to be really sure he's housebroken. Tom King has the philosophy that there is potty trainging on command and then there is a different process of housetraining. Makes sense. If you can get him to understand "Go Potty" and always take him to a spot with only business in mind and no distractions you are halfway there. Follow up with a treat, and your positive reinforcement program will pay off.

My Lola never has pee accidents (knock wood) because she has a pee pad in a WizDog grate. She's 8 mos and I would not trust that she wouldn't pee if we went to friend's house. However, she absolutely will not poop in the same area. So our in-house accidents are usually a poop when I didn't see her signs and scoot her outside. At 8 months she's pretty clear in her signals. She knows she shouldn't poop inside, but she does it when I have missed her signals and I leave the room for 2 minutes. My fault, not hers.

The journal of feeding/sleeping/elimination is a great way to get on track. I also wrote down when I took her out and she didn't go. Also when she was Cricket's age, I would carry her out to her elimination spot first thing in the morning. I worried that walking would take too long.

All that said, and there is great advice on this thread...you are in for a diligent several months.


----------



## maria v (Oct 31, 2007)

*Potty training*

I think it is frustrating and probably will take time. Paco never had an accident inside the crate, I got him at 6 months ant it has been difficult.
Now he uses the pads quite regularly, but it seems that at times he just want to get out quick to get his poop treat and does it outside.
He stays outside the crate in the kitchen/laundry area and most of the times he pees and poop in the pads , BUT he loves to do it also by my plants ( they are on top of stools) so I do not understand that.
I also use white Vinegar I think it works as good and is cheaper.
Good luck:


----------



## WhatsinAname (Mar 29, 2008)

I'm also having a problem potty training my 12 week old. When it looks like he's going to go, I say no, pick him up and put him on the pad but he won't go on the pad and walks away. I put him back on the pad and he walks away again. If I say no and take him outside, he will go outside. I even put the pad in the urine when he had the accident i the house, thinking he'd go on the pad but it didn't work either. 
I don't know the bestw ay to handle it as I work and have someone coming by a few times during the day to take him out.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Just wanted to update you all on our progress...not making much...lol:biggrin1: For instance, just this morning, I took Cricket out on her leash, and she pooped and peed...great! I bring her inside, take her in the bathroom with me so we can hang out together while I shower and get ready, and I find 2 more poops when I get out of the shower! We are steadily going through paper towels and nature's miracle. I have her ex-pen set up with a piddle pad, and for the most part she uses it to pee, but only pooped on it once or twice. I caught her pooping on the floor once, but by the time I could pick her up, put her on the pad, and say "go potty," she was already done laying her egg on the floor and just skitted off the pad and jumped up for me to pick her up.

Oh, but it gets better...now, one of my tzus (who just turned 1 in February) has reverted...she WON'T poop outside anymore, and I'm constantly cleaning up after her too. Maybe she has a jealousy issue? I'm not sure what the deal is, but that's the only logical explanation that I can think of. 

As the Director of Sanitation in my house, I can tell you that I have one of the toughest jobs on earth. I'm extremely thankful for the fact that I have no carpet or rugs to deal with! :biggrin1:


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Kim & Glenda - I feel your pain. 

Kim - sounds like Cricket may be one of the Havs that refuses to pee & poop in the same place. Which means two set-ups or pee on the pad, and outside to poop. Oy! That said, getting Lola to poop only outside is still tough at 8 mos. Today I missed her signal to go out and she managed to do a whole number on one of the stair steps. I never knew she had such good aim. Then I missed her signal this afternnon and she pooped outside on her Pet A Potty piece of grass - for the first time! Good sign, I think. If you can put down two pads, and she won't shred them, maybe that will wrok. Remember to try the Potty training, and use the crate. He should be in the crate when you are showering, because you literally can't take your eyes of him for a minute. Literally.

Glenda - looks like Cody doesn't like pee pads. You could have a blessing if he will go only outside. If he is crated while you are at work, and then is taken out by your dog walker, that might make it work. Or you could try a litter box instead of pee pad. Lola will use either. Or try the WizDog grate over newspaper. Maybe he doesn't like the smell of the training pee pads. 

And - don't let them out of your sight. Tether them to you while home. And in the crate while you are away. Good Luck!


----------



## WhatsinAname (Mar 29, 2008)

Hi Anne,
Thanks for responding. The problem is he'll go inside on the carpet. He was about to go on the carpet tonight, I said No firmly, took him outside but he didn't go. I hope I didn't scare him.
I crate him at night. I don't have the heart to crate him while I'm at work so I put him in a very small bathroom (of course, no poison around) with pee pad and food. The door is open and I have a gate up. When I come home I notice pee on the pad but that's it. 
During the night when I take him out of that area, he'll go whereever he can, If I don't stop him.
I'm probably doing something wrong....



Redorr said:


> Kim & Glenda - I feel your pain.
> Glenda - looks like Cody doesn't like pee pads. You could have a blessing if he will go only outside. If he is crated while you are at work, and then is taken out by your dog walker, that might make it work. Or you could try a litter box instead of pee pad. Lola will use either. Or try the WizDog grate over newspaper. Maybe he doesn't like the smell of the training pee pads.
> 
> And - don't let them out of your sight. Tether them to you while home. And in the crate while you are away. Good Luck!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Glenda, you are giving Cody WAY too much freedom. He should be spending the large majority of his time in the expen (in your case your bathroom) where he has limited space and needs to use the pad. When he is out, you should be watching him 100% of the time. As in do NOT under any circumstances take your eyes off him. If you have to (the phone rings, the laundry is done, dishes, whatever) back in the pen he goes. Only allow him access to his pen and ONE room once he is completely trained to go on the pad when he is in the pen. Keep an eye on him at all times. Once a week or so has passed and he has had no accidents, you can add another room. This can take a long time but if you go slow and steady it will work.

Good luck!


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Lina - Is Kubrick using his Pet A Potty? Lola tends to think it is more of a sunbathing area than potty. Although today she finally used it of her own accord. Yea! I am hoping to get her to use it for her morning business.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Anne, yes! It actually finally arrived on Saturday and we set it up with a couple of pee pads on top of it. We then took out one of the pads on Sunday afternoon and by that night he was actually avoiding the pad on one side and using only the side with the grass. So we took out the other pad and he has been using solely the grass all day with no problems. It is SO nice not to have him stepping in his pee and dragging it all over the house and not to see pee stained pads around.


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

Well, I can't offer any suggestions.. we're potty training a 12 week old right now too... and I feel the same frustration and horror that you are! LOL Although, I find it a "TINY TINY TINY" bit funny... when he has a potty #2 accident in the middle of the night, and hubby gets up to take him out (after the fact, b/c he doesn't know he already went) and I hear a "OOOOOOOOOOOH NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO Kona did it again and I stepped in it AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!" come from the hallway! OOPS!


----------



## WhatsinAname (Mar 29, 2008)

Hi Lina,
Oh Boy. I didn't realize he should be in the expen most of the time. I work all day but someone stops by to take him out during the day. I felt bad to leave him in there when I get home so I take him out. How long is it OK to leave him out of the expen? When I got home from work today he pooped all over the bathroom - he didn't go on the pad.

I have him sleep in a crate in my bedroom and then in the morning I put the crate in the bathroom with him before leaving for work. Is that OK?
I'm new to this. I haven't had a puppy for years.



Lina said:


> Glenda, you are giving Cody WAY too much freedom. He should be spending the large majority of his time in the expen (in your case your bathroom) where he has limited space and needs to use the pad. When he is out, you should be watching him 100% of the time. As in do NOT under any circumstances take your eyes off him. If you have to (the phone rings, the laundry is done, dishes, whatever) back in the pen he goes. Only allow him access to his pen and ONE room once he is completely trained to go on the pad when he is in the pen. Keep an eye on him at all times. Once a week or so has passed and he has had no accidents, you can add another room. This can take a long time but if you go slow and steady it will work.
> 
> Good luck!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Glenda, I didn't realize you work all day. This will make it harder to potty train Cody because you can't be there all day, but it's not impossible. Once you're home, you should keep an eye on him at all times if he's out of his expen. Basically, do not ever take your eyes off him. Keep him tethered to you if he tends to run off to pee somewhere you don't see. How old is Cody and how long exactly is he alone during the day? You said someone comes in to see him in the middle of the day. If he is alone for only 4 hour stretches you should crate him instead of doing the expen thing because he obviously can't handle the amount of space that you're giving him (even with the small bathroom - it's too big for him). If you leave him crated, the minute you open that crate he WILL need to go potty. Don't let him out of the expen until he goes on the pad. Make no eye contact. Say Go Potty once he's on the pad to pee and praise the heck out of him, give him a treat. If he goes somewhere else, just place him on the pad and say go potty. If he finishes on the pad, praise and treat. When you let him out of the expen, have play time and make sure that you're watching him so he won't have any accidents. If you ever do catch him having an accident, pick him up and take him to the pad. If he finishes off on it, praise him. If he poops outside of the pad, pick up him and the poop. Place the poop on the pad and make sure he sniffs it. Once he does, praise and treat. This way he will see that poop on the pad is a good thing.

You should actually buy the book How to Housebreak your Dog in 7 Days. It works really well.

I hope some of this helps you! Good luck.


----------



## WhatsinAname (Mar 29, 2008)

Hi Lina,
He's home alone for about 5 1/2 hrs. someone stops over at around 2pm to take him outside and then at around 5pm. Then when I get home, I was taking him outside. During the day while he's in the bathroom he pees on the pad but in the evening when I have him in a room with me and I see he needs to pee, I put him on the pad and I say Go Potty, he won't do anything but as you said in the earlier post, I shouldn't let him out until he goes on the pad. 
During the night I crate him and in the mornings I've tried to get him go on the pad but he won't go. If I take him outside in the morning, he goes outside in the yeard. Maybe I should just take him from the crate in the morning into the expen and leave him in there until he goes? Maybe I'm confusing him between outside and the pad? He still is a baby. He's 13 weeks old. I have him 2 weeks.

I'm going to look for that book and buy it.

Thanks again Lina,
Glenda


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

If you really do want to train Cody to use the pad and outside (versus just outside) then you should first start with potty training: training Cody to use pads only. Forget outside for now. Once he is potty trained (virtually no accidents inside - he always goes on the pad) then I would say you can start housebreaking by taking him outside. He needs to know that you want him to use the pad when he's inside so he's not having accidents. Once he has that down, it's easy to get them to go outside as well. I hope that makes sense.

He's only 13 weeks, so he's still young. He'll get it eventually.


----------



## WhatsinAname (Mar 29, 2008)

OK, thank Lina. I'll try that. I appreciate all your help


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I totally agree with Lina about focusing on using the pee pads until they get it!!! 
They will totally pick up going outside once you start walking them. there are so many scents to give them that cue- Although, both my boys when they were 5 or 6 months would scratch on the door to go IN and potty--- it was pretty cute-- But now, they prefer to go outside and will usually hold it-- but occaissionally, if we are not home or busy or we just took them out and they have another urge-- they run into their room and go. 

I know it is harder when you work-- but when you are at home just be vigillant
try writing down every time they go-- you will see a pattern -- so you can be prepared. Also, if you are giving them some play time out of their pens-- lead them from all areas of the house to the pads saying your cue word (go potty, do your biz) so they begin to know they are expected to make the trip from where ever they are. 

Both Cricket and Cody are very young-- give it time and dilliegence and it will pay off.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

All of my problems are inside the house. I really have to work on getting Cricket to use the pee pads. She's WONDERFUL when I take her on leash outside. She pees and poops every time I take her, but even when in her ex-pen, she's not too keen on using the pee pad. She'll go next to in, in front of it, etc., but only occasionally on it. When I catch her in the act, I pick her up, put her on the pad, and say go potty (same words I use outside), but she jumps off the pad and starts playing b/c I guess she's already done doing the deed. She also does wonderfully overnight. She sleeps in a crate next to my bed, and although she will pee every once in awhile, for the most part, she holds it until morning when I take her outside first thing. From reading your posts, I'm thinking maybe I shouldn't take her outside, but put her on the pee pad in her expen first thing??


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Kim, I also found putting the pads in a tray helped define the space for them more. also, Mine were one's that would no poo where they pee'd-- so I actually set up two trays right next to each other.

I didn't like the ones they sell for the pee pads-- too much work-- here is what I used. With Just Jasper I used two 24"by 24" with both dogs I use two 24" by 30" (the pee pads over lap) This also helps keep your floors cleaner...

http://www.bassequipment.com/Home/Plastic+Pans/default.aspx


----------



## casey (Feb 3, 2008)

My Lola is 7 months old (we got her when she was 3 months). She was very very shy with both people and dogs, but has now come out of her shell to some degree. She now thinks going out is a social occasion. She is so busy looking for other dogs to play with she is unfocused on eliminating. She uses the wee pads to pee and will NEVER pee outside (if I keep her out for ages she does nothing but when we come up she goes to the pad) BUT, and here's the problem, she will be in the bedroom with us in the evening and will go on the carpet, even if there's a pad right there. I work from home and have an Xpen in my home office with a wee pad & water and I keep the door opened. She will always come in for a drink, but not always to pee. We can't figure out why. Next week we're sending her to daycare to see if maybe she'll become more independent and will focus more on her housebreaking. Constantly watching her is difficult and I don't like to keep her penned up all the time, she likes to explore. Also if we're not in the room with her she cries. Yes, I've spoiled her. Any ideas?


----------



## WhatsinAname (Mar 29, 2008)

Kim,
My situation sounds ver similar to yours. I was only able to get Cody to go on the pee pad 1x. It was raining and he peed but wouldn't stay out. I brought him back in and I saw he needed to go so I put him on the pad. He walked in circles and went. All other times when I see he needs to go, I put him on the pad but he'd just walk off it and not do anything. 
He wouldn't hesitate to go on the carpet and does go outside when i take him out in the morning. I'm wondering like you, whether I should just train him first to go on the pad?

Missy,
I was wondering about the pee pads that I got and was thinking about getting others. I'm going to buy some of the ones you mentioned here.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

I trained mine to go outside only so I am not the pee pad expert, but some people start with the entire expen covered with pee pad and then gradually pull up one at a time so there is only one pee pad left. That way they learn to distinguish between pee pad and carpet.

I will say that I have primarily hardwood floors and my dogs never peed on those, but they sometime peed on the carpet when given the chance.


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

casey said:


> My Lola is 7 months old Next week we're sending her to daycare to see if maybe she'll become more independent and will focus more on her housebreaking. Constantly watching her is difficult and I don't like to keep her penned up all the time, she likes to explore. Also if we're not in the room with her she cries. Yes, I've spoiled her. Any ideas?


From your post it seems you are giving Lola too much freedom. You need to crate her in your bedroom. Everyone here that has started crating late seems to have success after about 2 nights by keeping the crate close to the bed so the pup can see you. They get to like the crate. My Lola now stays in her crate from about 10-11pm until I get up at 6 or 7 am. I just got her a bigger wire crate so she can stretch out and she adapted right away.

You also need to get to the point where Lola understands "go potty". I had the same problem with getting my Lola to focus on going potty. She is very social and playful, so dogs, people, birds and papers on the street thrill her. I finally found that I trained her to know it was all about going potty by going in the garage of my building. I found a corner where there were no distractions. For the past 3 months we have gone there exclusively when she needs to eliminate. She doesn't get to go outside to the street until she has gone potty.

At 8 months she finally knows what go potty means, and lets me know it is time. We go to the garage, she gets a treat every time she poops in the right spot, and then we can go outside or come up for breakfast or dinner.

However, I still cannot let her out of my sight, while inthe house, as she will poop in the corner if I don't take her out when she signals right away. I have kept her in the room with me when I know she needs to go, so I can train her to hold it longer, and as long as I am there she won't poop in the house. But if I go out of the room for 20 seconds, there she goes!

The velcro dog has it's pluses and minuses. You might try tethering her to you when you are working. That way you will know when she tries to pee and can carry her to the pad.

It takes a year...everyone here either seems to have done it instantly or it takes a year and they are not 100% housebroken for two years. And then going to other places is a problem. Lucky your Lola is such a cutie!


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

I found that I needed to put 2 pee pads down next to each other as well. Brando will simply not poop on the pad if there's pee on it. It took me awhile to figure it out. Once I did, Brando has been really good about using the pad. Accidents are few and far between.

Whenever he did it on the pad I made sure to give him a treat and praise. Every single time. As well I made sure in the beginning that he had a very small play area with the pad in it and slowly increased the amount of my home he was allowed to roam it. Now he has full roam with Bogart when I'm not home. 

The hard part is now trying to train him to hold it so he can go outside. As soon as he wakes up in the morning he runs to his pad and does his business. So I don't even get a chance to grab him and take him out. I've now switched to giving him treats when he does anything outside and no longer gets them when he uses the pee pad. I also found it a bit strange that he will only poop outside when he can stand against something like a tree or fence. He will not poop out in the open. He is a gentleman afterall lol


----------



## uraqt2 (Feb 1, 2008)

maryam187 said:


> Lisa, I use Distilled Vinegar which has been suggested by my Breeder. It's non-toxic for all of us and Pablo never peed on the same spot, unless I didn't clean it well. I think Kimbelry uses it too, not sure though.


Okay I have a question about using the vinegar... Do you use a cleaner first for the stain (I have really light carpets and the yellow shows)? Then do you dilute the vinegar or pour it on full strength?


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Laurel, I use the vinegar straight. I try to soak the pee up with paper towel, then pour vinegar on it, soak that up, then pour some more on it, soak it up, etc. until the paper towel doesn't get yellowish. We have light carpet too and it worked well so far. Don't know about dried urine spots as I usually caught them within a couple of hours max.


----------



## uraqt2 (Feb 1, 2008)

Okay, I wasn't sure, I will try it that way then... I have a bissel so I will simply suck it up with that till I don't see any color 
Thanks


----------

